

GitHub tracks you by email - slashdotaccount
http://www.figuiere.net/hub/blog/?2014/07/11/850-github-tracks-you-by-email

======
infogulch
Using Gmail? This is a non-problem for you because google proxies all images
through gmail's servers[1], hiding your ip and schedule from any email senders
that add the tracking image.

